# I would do anything to look like her (Pamela Anderson).



## CoverGirl (Feb 4, 2008)

Such a beautiful woman, especially in her prime. Seriously, I don't think I've ever seen anyone more beautiful.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 4, 2008)

thats cool.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 4, 2008)

she's a bit over-plasticised now, but in her day she definately was beautiful. Considering her age now, I couldn't even hope to look that good when I reach that same age, that is for sure!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 4, 2008)

I saw her in real life about 5 years ago when I was in Malibu surfing. She really doesn't look that good. Sorry.


----------



## daer0n (Feb 4, 2008)

You wouldnt have to do much, all you need is money and a good plastic surgeon


----------



## ZebraGarden (Feb 4, 2008)

I agree, she is more plastic than a Barbie. Anyone could look like that if they had the money.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she's a bit over-plasticised now, but in her day she definately was beautiful i agree.


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 4, 2008)

Her face isn't plastic. The only ps she had were the implants, which she didn't even need. I believe I read somewhere that she naturally had a C cup.


----------



## Annia (Feb 4, 2008)

Pamela Anderson is on the feminine-masculine list. Ever since a poster on MUT commented about her curves, and I have been studying anthropology, I have been noticing the difference between feminine bodies vs masculine in women.

The first and second pic, she looks masculine. The third and fourth pic you see lack of curves and backside. The last picture, broad shoulders.

Edit. Cleaned up some words, to be more clear.


----------



## Annia (Feb 4, 2008)

Not to be mean, I am just interested in anthropology. I am seeing a huge difference in feminine and masculine females.


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 4, 2008)

^ The makeup/styling in the first couple pics are terrible. As for the 3rd/4th pics, yes Pam is thin, &amp; I don't think her shoulders are manly.


----------



## fawp (Feb 4, 2008)

I think she's really pretty, too. I'm not too big on her chosen style but she does have a naturally beautiful face and figure.


----------



## Annia (Feb 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CoverGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^ The makeup/styling in the first couple pics are terrible. As for the 3rd/4th pics, yes Pam is thin, &amp; I don't think her shoulders are manly. I was not even commenting on how thin she was. I guess curves can have different meanings for the reader. I meant Pamela Anderson's skeletal proportions are not consistent with a feminine body. Curves, to me, is not only determined by adipose tissue.
Again, I just want to put this out there: This isn't really my opinion, and I am not trying to make you upset. I am just into anthropology.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Feb 4, 2008)

Pfft, That's the makeup. Did you ever see her without it? :|


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 4, 2008)

^ Yes, I have. I know that makeup does transform her a lot, but her facial design is still amazing. Very, very few women can look that stunning, even with the best makeup artists in the world. Also, when she first hit the scene, she wore minimal makeup &amp; most people think she was her most beautiful at that time.

Annia, I believe that you aren't trying to make me upset.



I still say her shape is feminine. The long legs, the big boobs, &amp; while she doesn't have the very obvious curves that seem to be more popular today (which I honestly do not find as attractive as I do a beautiful thin body), she's not built straight up &amp; down like a boy either. She does have some little hips. You're entitled to your opinion though.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 4, 2008)

i'm sure she looked good in her old days, but now, to me, it's like she's all barbie and plasticised. as a kid though, when seeing her on tv, i used to dream of having a thin body like hers.


----------



## Annia (Feb 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CoverGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^ Yes, I have. I know that makeup does transform her a lot, but her facial design is still amazing. Very, very few women can look that stunning, even with the best makeup artists in the world. Also, when she first hit the scene, she wore minimal makeup &amp; most people think she was her most beautiful at that time.
Annia, I believe that you aren't trying to make me upset.



I still say her shape is feminine. The long legs, the big boobs, &amp; while she doesn't have the very obvious curves that seem to be more popular today (which I honestly do not find as attractive as I do a beautiful thin body), she's not built straight up &amp; down like a boy either. She does have some little hips. You're entitled to your opinion though.





I think you are misunderstanding me. I said it was not _my _opinion, it is an opinion of science in anthropology. You can't say that research data is wrong. That's like saying 2+2 does not equal 4, when it really does.
Let's take the word curves out, and replace it with skeletal structure. The female pelvis is broader when viewed from the front or side and its vertical length is smaller. In the pictures I have posted, it clearly shows the opposite of this.

As for you not finding obvious curves not attractive--I believe you are picturing a hyper-feminine body. One can still have a feminine body and be thin.

Okay, the morning lecture is over. lol

Edit: This isn't theory, it is based on research data.


----------



## missmelaniem (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't think that can be determined visually very well. I think it has more to do with measurements and waist to hip ratio. OH and lots of science is theorhetical. Its annoying when people represent scientific theory as absolute fact.

ANYWAY....

I think shes gorgeous also. Few people really look that great without MU


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 5, 2008)

Lately, based on almost any pics I've seen her in, she's really starting to look rough. Sorry, no offense meant, but yeah.


----------



## Lia (Feb 5, 2008)

I remember seeing pics of her when she was 18. She was really gorgeous. Nowadays i think that her brows are too thin, her body a bit too plastic, and the hair too much blonde


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 5, 2008)

I think she was really gorgeous during her younger years, but yeah, she's getting a bit rough, but that's all a part of normal aging. She hasn't had that much plastic surgery done. I think it's mostly the makeup that makes her look "fake" but even then she still looks good for her age.


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Annia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think you are misunderstanding me. I said it was not _my _opinion, it is an opinion of science in anthropology. You can't say that research data is wrong. That's like saying 2+2 does not equal 4, when it really does.
Let's take the word curves out, and replace it with skeletal structure. The female pelvis is broader when viewed from the front or side and its vertical length is smaller. In the pictures I have posted, it clearly shows the opposite of this.

As for you not finding obvious curves not attractive--I believe you are picturing a hyper-feminine body. One can still have a feminine body and be thin.

Okay, the morning lecture is over. lol

Edit: This isn't theory, it is based on research data.

I know that one can still have a feminine body &amp; be thin. Imo Pam has a feminine, thin body. I haven't studied anthropology, but I don't know if I can buy that the biggest sex symbol in the world has a masculine body, no matter what "data" you tell me.


----------



## Annia (Feb 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CoverGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know that one can still have a feminine body &amp; be thin. Imo Pam has a feminine, thin body. I haven't studied anthropology, but I don't know if I can buy that the biggest sex symbol in the world has a masculine body, no matter what "data" you tell me. The "world" 
There are people we should be paying a lot more attention to and recognizing for true greatness.

Pamela Anderson is only even known because her job happens to put her image in front of all of us on a regular basis. More exposure than the average person will of course bring fans on.

Being a sex symbol does not require one to be perfect. There are many women whom have a masculine body or face, and are still a sex symbol; there's nothing wrong with that. Being hyper-feminine is not negative, nor is being hyper-masculine, or in between.

I know it's hard to picture a female having a masculine body because people tend to have negative thoughts about it or project an image of a real man, and are not as accepting. Now, if I told you I had a masculine nasoglabellar, you'd think I look super manly just by saying it was masculine. But no, it's just masculine and it doesn't mean I look like a real man.


----------



## Fatimah (Feb 7, 2008)

i guess the perception of beauty differs across the various cultures throughout the world...in the middle east and also in latin america and south asia we tend to admire the curve of the hips and waist ala salma hayek, marilyn monroe, monica belluci or sophia loren, and consider those to be the more feminine/ideal body types, as opposed to the big plastic knockers + skinny/flat hips look ala the playboy bunnies of today...pammy has big knockers and is thin but that's abt it, imo scarlett johanson is so far the best looking blonde in hollywood...i must say though that pam must hv been very pretty in her prime and considering she's in her mid 40's she still looks pretty fit and awesome...but then, wouldn't we all if we had the $$$?


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Annia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The "world" 
There are people we should be paying a lot more attention to and recognizing for true greatness.

Pamela Anderson is only even known because her job happens to put her image in front of all of us on a regular basis. More exposure than the average person will of course bring fans on.

Being a sex symbol does not require one to be perfect. There are many women whom have a masculine body or face, and are still a sex symbol; there's nothing wrong with that. Being hyper-feminine is not negative, nor is being hyper-masculine, or in between.

I know it's hard to picture a female having a masculine body because people tend to have negative thoughts about it or project an image of a real man, and are not as accepting. Now, if I told you I had a masculine nasoglabellar, you'd think I look super manly just by saying it was masculine. But no, it's just masculine and it doesn't mean I look like a real man.





Okay hopefully this will be my last time commenting to you about this. I don't think being a sex symbol requires one to be perfect, but I really don't think a female sex symbol like Pam (arguably the biggest sex symbol of all-time) who made a career just from her beauty/body could have a masculine figure. If you think this is masculine, I don't know what to tell you. Her arms are toned, but not too buff. She obviously is very well-endowed.



She doesn't have big hips, but she does have some hips. Her body isn't a straight up &amp; down type of body. Everyone knows she's got beautiful, great legs, which are long for her frame. The good majority of women can only dream of having bodies this "masculine". If you don't find Pam's body type perfect/not even attractive, that's your own opinion/preference &amp; I respect that. I guess tons &amp; tons of men in the world drool over a woman with a masculine body.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 7, 2008)

Uuuuugly and trashy. just my opinion!


----------



## Annia (Feb 8, 2008)

"The glamorous depiction of Pamela Anderson is mostly due to camouflage/deception using make-up, hair dying, breast implants, tricky posing, lighting tricks and possible airbrushing of her pictures."

You keep referring to _*my opinion*_; I have yet to state my opinion, but since you're so interested....

"A woman who is truly glamorous in her early twenties does not end up with the looks shown in the pictures above when she is in her thirties." (Just ten years later, she looks pretty haggard)

And as with you--this is my last post in this thread. Unless something else interesting comes up. Of course, I don't want to make you uncomfortable; so let me know if you are not liking this discussion. Personally, I love discussions like these, and I hope you do too.

Overall, I think we're just having a hard time communicating, but that's the perils of internet chat.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 8, 2008)

Thos are way older pics u should see her now


----------



## Aprill (Feb 8, 2008)

She was beautiful back in the day, but now she is an ugly sack of plastic hagbones!!! VIVA le Plastic surgery!!!!


----------



## brewgrl (Feb 8, 2008)

I saw her in Vegas in August 2000, and she looked WRECKED... photoshop and lots of makeup, but in person she looks really odd- she's like 4'10 and her chest is so out of proportion, like an upside down pear. her lips were really stretched out and her natural lip line was all wonky. she was very bizarre.

Carmen Electra was at our post reception party and in comparison, she looked gorgeous!!! She's like a super shorty as well, but she looked so amazingly perfect- hair, skin, makeup... I was in total awe.

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I saw here in real life about 5 years ago when I was in Malibu surfing. She really doesn't look that good. Sorry.


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 8, 2008)

^ I think Carmen is cute too, &amp; while she might be made up better or look younger than Pam (and is by about 5 years), I think Pamela's face is far more beautiful than hers'. Carmen either looks pretty-not stunning-&amp; feminine, or she looks very harsh/overdone imo. I think it's her eyes that make her gorgeous to everyone. Another thing is that Pamela was once very naturally pretty. Imo Carmen never has been.


----------



## luxotika (Feb 8, 2008)

I think we would all be surprised on how average celebrities would look without all the makeup and the lighting, etc.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 8, 2008)

When she was young she was incredible--remember how she was discovered at a ball game--incredible face--At her age now--after the life she has had with Tommy Lee, etc. etc. I'd be dead--she looks good.


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 8, 2008)

^ Yeah she was discovered b/c she was so pretty.



She was just at a game, not all done up by a professional either. I think she looks good right now too. No, she's not as pretty as she was during Baywatch, but she's 40 now, is a mother of two boys, &amp; also has Hepatitis C. She also has always been a big fan of being tan. All things considered, I think she looks great.


----------



## mowgli (Feb 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CoverGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ...a female sex symbol like Pam (arguably the biggest sex symbol of all-time) ... I really have to take issue with this. Think Marilyn Monroe (who imo is much more beautiful, feminine, and alluring) et al. 
IMO Pamela Anderson has the most common looking face (in both senses of the word). She would never have become famous off just her face, her fame was more about the blonde big breasted persona she cultivated.

And also she is not a classic beauty in that she is not very well proportioned, certainly not in body and not in face either.

I do think she was pretty once upon a time, but thats about it.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't think you need to argue with everybody's posts....whether they think she has a masculine body, or they think carmen electra is more attractive. To me it comes off like you're trying to start arguments with everyone and i'm sure you aren't. You made a post saying "I think PA is the most gorgeous person in the world" and seeing as how you didn't ask a question or anything people begans stating their own opinions....I don't know if you just expected everyone to say "I know totally, me too!!!" but....

ANYWAY, my opinion is that she was a very pretty girl when she was discovered, but also very typical looking. Now I think I could still say she was gorgeous if she embraced her age a little more gracefully. I know it's her style and to each their own, but I think she looks like trash most of the time I see her.

I think she would look pretty with a cut like Jenny mcarthy got recently, the kind of long asymmetrical bob, and some natural makeup.

The more I look at her...the more her midsection, butt, and thighs really do look masculine in a subtle way.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 19, 2008)

I've seen many women her age, and older, a lot better preserved...and they did not have any of the help that she had either.


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't think she defines beautiful. I don't even think she's attractive at all, just because she's so unnatural. Something about plastic surgery just doesn't do it for me...


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've seen many women her age, and older, a lot better preserved...and they did not have any of the help that she had either. I'm sorry, but I'm not quite clear on what you mean. If you mean plastic surgery, she's only had her breasts done.

Quote:
I don't think you need to argue with everybody's posts....whether they think she has a masculine body, or they think carmen electra is more attractive. To me it comes off like you're trying to start arguments with everyone and i'm sure you aren't. You made a post saying "I think PA is the most gorgeous person in the world" and seeing as how you didn't ask a question or anything people begans stating their own opinions....I don't know if you just expected everyone to say "I know totally, me too!!!" I didn't intend to argue with everybody's posts. If someone just says that they don't find her as pretty as I do, that's one thing. I would never argue with someone who makes a comment like that. Some people are seriously reaching though.


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 21, 2008)

I think everyones' views on Pamela were so interesting. Personally she was a natural beauty when she was younger.


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 21, 2008)

^ I think so too.


----------



## love2482 (Feb 22, 2008)

I think she used to be so gorgeous when she was younger. She is still pretty now, but too much plastic surgery for me.


----------



## Dianergy (Feb 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CoverGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very, very few women can look that stunning, even with the best makeup artists in the world. ) Ever check out FOTD?


----------



## Merecat (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow, this is weird. I'm sorry but it just seems like you are too obsessed to even accept the POSSIBILITY that the woman is a human being and has alot, ALOT of flaws (alot). I mean the fact that she has hepatitis C speaks volumes. In any case, I see far prettier women here in a midwest nothing town on a daily basis. Imagine if we all had our own hair people, make-up people, trainers and photoshop capabilities. Wow... The woman has an entire marketing team at her back. Obviously, they've done their job. I mean, what is the woman TALENTED at?!?! Obviously not acting... Also, the narrowness through the hips is a predominantly male characteristic, especially after having two children. This is just my opinion, no retort necessary. Thanx!


----------



## perlanga (Feb 22, 2008)

Like everyone else is saying she doesn't look very natural, she's beauatiful, but I think I liked her in her Baywatch days. A beautiful blonde who I also loved was anna nocole smith in her guess jeans days.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 22, 2008)

i dont think i would say she's beautiful. adriana lima is beautiful, catherine zeta jones is beautiful, scarlett johansson is beautiful.

Pamela Anderson, when she's doing a photoshoot and has the makeup artists/lighting/angles working in her favour, is definitely sexy. shes definitely hot. but she's not beautiful imo.

I'm a big fan of the heavily madeup, fake, porn star look but I just think she's a bit old to be trying to be a sex symbol. She should have a bit of dignity and be remembered as how hot she was, rather than being known for being a 40 something, wannabe playgirl. it comes across as a bit desperate imo.


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 23, 2008)

To all those that don't like the thread or Pam, I'm really sorry. I won't post about her again. It was my first time posting a thread about someone's beauty, so I wasn't expecting all the negative comments at all. Everyone here seems so nice, &amp; I never meant to upset anyone. I wish I never made this thread. If you don't have anything nice to say, please ignore this. I promise I won't make this kind of a thread again. The reason I like MUT (other than for makeup advice) is b/c everyone is usually so nice, which is maybe why I was surprised by all the mean comments. Again, sorry if I offended some of you. I won't post about celebs anymore.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 23, 2008)

I dont think anyone is mean. Its just that out of all the billions of people in the world, there isnt one person that EVERYONE finds attractive. People have different opinions and someone like Pamela Anderson has a very love it/hate it kind of look and image. Dont take it personally that not everyone thinks she looks amazing.


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 23, 2008)

^ I guess I just think differently than a lot of people. It seems like if someone is famous, people don't see certain comments as being mean. Imo, if you don't have anything nice to say, it's best not to say anything at all. If you do criticize someone, just do it with tact.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 23, 2008)

yeah i actually agree to a certain extent. you shouldnt really say things about people that you wouldnt say to their faces, but its not people being mean its just people giving their opinions on that particular image (which i love btw, i've mentioned before i would LOVE to look like a myspace girl called Staci Cole who has a very Pamela-esque feel to her but i'm sure plenty of other people would think she looks like shit lol)


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 23, 2008)

^ I'm glad you see where I'm coming from.



I know pretty much everyone on MUT is nice, but like you said, I don't think you should say stuff about people that you wouldn't say to their faces. I'm not saying I NEVER do it. Sometimes I slip &amp; say something I shouldn't, but for the most part I'm nice about everyone. I'm never harsh, &amp; I don't argue with people about people/things I DON'T like. I'm gonna google Staci Cole since you say she has a Pamela-esque feel.





I know she doesn't have the classiest styling (like Pam), but wow I agree. She's so pretty!


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 23, 2008)

gah i'm so jealous everytime i see pictures of that girl lol. she looks like a living barbie doll.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't think anyone was intending to come off as mean to you, deary, just stating their own opinions I guess we thought that's what the thread was made for? And it *seemed* like you had an argument for everyones opinions, so it just sparked a discussion about the issue. I wouldn't take it personally. Everyone here is good people.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 23, 2008)

anyway, sorry for crashing your thread but since we're talking about "fake beauty" and the likes, and Staci Cole's name was mentioned, I just found this and _apparently _this is Staci before she had her nose done and collagen lip injections and fell seriously in love with eyemakeup and hair products! I wasnt sure I believed it but looking at the eyes....i think it is her!






Personally, I think she looks better now but I know loads of people would look at that and think she should've stayed the way she was. Each to their own.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Personally, I think she looks better now but I know loads of people would look at that and think she should've stayed the way she was. Each to their own. Haha I'm one of those people!! But she's pretty either way......
I wish I was cool enough that people I don't know were having conversations about me on message boards........ lol


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 23, 2008)

^



Yeah I think it's cool that she's got a bit of fame just from being a pretty girl off of myspace. I guess anyone can become famous these days as long as they have attractive looks.

Jakk-attakk-no worries about bringing Staci into this thread. It's actually good to talk about someone else so this thread will maybe be more nice/positive. I had never heard of Staci before. I think she's beautiful. I actually need to see more pics of her before her makeover to decide if she really did have PS though. As I'm sure a lot of people on here know already, makeup/different facial expressions can make you look like a different person. Regardless, she's extremely pretty, &amp; has a sexy look to her. She looks like she could be in Playboy. She'd definitely be one of the more gorgeous models though.


----------



## Darla (Feb 23, 2008)

wow interesting thread. I always thought Baywatch was overrated. Pam clearly made her name there, but what was really clear is how how status as a sex symbol seemed to grow along with her bust line.

Its a shame she kind of acquired that kind of bimbo image from being with Tommy Lee and in interviews I though she came off ok.

But i guess its those years of plastic surgery that are catching up with her now. I think i like it better when women age and retain their classy image like Sophia Loren or Brigitte Bardot.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha I'm one of those people!! But she's pretty either way......
I wish I was cool enough that people I don't know were having conversations about me on message boards........ lol

aww we could start a message board for you if you want lol
who was that brunette girl from baywatch? the one joey and chandler were obsessed with lol. she was pretty.


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 23, 2008)

^ I never watched Friends. Maybe Carmen Electra or Yasmine Bleeth?


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm not stalker enough to know a lot about Staci Cole, I just know shes an internet celeb along the lines of Christine Dolce etc but I do know her life changed dramatically with her face. the "before" staci was apparently a nice quiet shy girl who loved horse riding and couldnt find a date to her high school prom, the "after" staci is friends with Jenna Jameson, parties like a rock star lol, and gets vip passes to clubs, parties etc just because she's pretty. Its like two totally different people. I read all of that on her myspace.

And i think its an interesting point, how differently people treat others depending on how they look.

Originally Posted by *CoverGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^ I never watched Friends. Maybe Carmen Electra or Yasmine Bleeth? that was her, yasmine bleeth.


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 23, 2008)

Darla, I'm not really a fan of Pam's image, just her looks/personality. I do love Brigitte Bardot's image though.




She was so pretty &amp; glam.

It's very true that the way you look affects the way some people treat you, &amp; sometimes even how you act. My looks changed a lot in my early teens &amp; I know that firsthand. I was very nerdy-looking. I definitely don't think I'm all that now, but I definitely experienced a vast improvement. It's kind of sad how some people treat you when you look a certain way.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 23, 2008)

definitely. i had bdd, and to be honest as a teenager, i was NOT good looking by any stretch of the imagination. Its such a strong word but i really was bordering on ugly. I just wanted to disappear and for nobody to notice me or look at me. Everyone in the school treated me like shit because I looked like shit, and that made me feel even worse. My school wasnt that big but nobody knew me. By the end of my 6th year everyone knew everyone and when we were doing the yearbook and they were writing lists of everyones names and something about them it was like :

Girl One: spent the year dancing, partying and making people laugh

Girl Two: spent the year flirting with the geography teacher

boy one: played a lot of football and slept around

mine actually said, "who?? does anyone know who this is?!" seriously lol. that was after 6 years and there were only 100 people in my year!

I remember someone saying to me in the canteen "oi you, turn round a minute" so i did and he said really loudly to his friends "if you had a face like that, wouldnt you teach your ass how to speak". kinda funny now, soooo painful then.

But when I left school, I got more into how I looked, started taking care of myself and made a few friends, dated a little bit, and it totally changed me (thank god cos i cringe about how shy i was back then!) I'm still only average looking at best but people reacted to me totally differently. and it was like people respected me more because I wasnt ugly. I remember how weird it was when I started going to clubs and guys would ask for my number or if they could buy me a drink lol. I used to think they were either being sarcastic or on drugs haha.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you for sharing that, jakk-attakk! I can relate to what you've been through because I suffer from BDD too.


----------



## xbabygirl (Feb 23, 2008)

Pamela Anderson was once really pretty. Like ... a long time ago. I don't know what happened. I'm sorry, but she looks really bad now.


----------



## nuberianne (Feb 24, 2008)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. She looks like an average woman to me.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Feb 24, 2008)

She has pretty features (her earlier days she was even more pretty!!).. I just dont find plastic beautiful...


----------



## puncturedskirt (Feb 24, 2008)

I can't believe this thread got this much attention.. lol


----------

